# pain in joints



## ken Sass (Jul 5, 2012)

i have pain in my elbows(the point) knees (knee cap) and wrists supplementing with all the normal stuff. icing them, any more suggestions?


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 5, 2012)

Are you taking any kind of AI?? are you check your e2 levels??


----------



## beasto (Jul 5, 2012)

Like Pikiki asked if your on any type of AI. I know it is common to have these symptoms if your AI dose is too high. But then again I have heard of similar types by driving it too low. And def get a look at your E2 levels as the great Pikiki said!!!!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 6, 2012)

hate to over simplify your situation Ken but I have the magical cure!!

 Fish oil in the ballpark of 8-10 grams per day will lube your joints up so well that your issues will fade shortly!  Unless there is some serious damage there fish oil alone will help you as it has me!

 cheap, effective and your joints as well as your heart will love you!  give it a try brother!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 6, 2012)

Im with zeek on this. Fish oil will take care of your joints. Also makes great catfish bait...


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 6, 2012)

i have no idea what you are talking about lol AI ? E2? once every 2 weeks i pump test cyp into my ass cheek (200mg) and i lift as heavy as i can just got back into lifting after 20 years, had shoulder \bicep surgery april 2011 doc said no heavy lifting for a year. so now i am hammering it. and just this last week i took my fish oil up 2, 8 mg a day


----------



## Zeek (Jul 6, 2012)

Since i don't use AI's myself I will sit back and wait for those that do actively use them to explain what they are and how they work.

 In a nutshell though Ken they are talking about estrogen levels and administering test just 1 x every 2 weeks is sure to cause some big fluctuations for you!

 Love the fact you posted 3 threads on your first day btw Ken, the guys here love nothing more than to help a guy out!! so any questions feel free to toss up another thread


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 6, 2012)

When your test is high it will convert to estrogen. You need something to keep your estrogen in check. Ai examples Aromasin, arimadex are the popular types. Too high estro is no good as well as to little.


----------



## amore169 (Jul 6, 2012)

Also take some Glucusamine-Chondroitrin combo that will also help your joints.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 6, 2012)

I know in your other post you said you were getting blood levels checked in 2 weeks. Ask your doc to also test your estridol levels to see where your at. Like was said above, those infrequent injections can have your t and e levels all over the place. Although Ive never heard of someone with high e having joint pain. Either way it's good to get checked out and welcome to the board.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 6, 2012)

amore169 said:


> Also take some Glucusamine-Chondroitrin combo that will also help your joints.



I use this stuff along with fish oil it really helps bud. Go to vitamin shop if you have one close by or online they have a super concentrated version that will work quick then you can dumb it down to the regular stuff to keep the pain away


----------



## amore169 (Jul 6, 2012)

If your budget allows it you could use some Collagen which I use including with Glucosamine and Chondroitrin but my wife always finishes it before I get a chance to use it, it helps with your joints, nails, hair, etc.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 6, 2012)

good stuff thanks


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 17, 2012)

Ken i always ret and warm up my joints before working out,walgreens has a good joint compound,its generic for Osta-Flex works great for me,plus like Zeek said fish oil works wonders as well......and for the record,so does deca


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Try Alflutop, that stuff works well when you have painful joints, arthritis, tendinitis ..


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been preaching MSM for years
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylsulfonylmethane
I've been taking 5 grams a day for over 15 years.  It improves collegen synthesis.  Takes about a month or so to kick in.
If you buy bulk powder, it runs you literally pennies a day.  cost is somewhere around $33 for 5lbs.  if a typical dose is 5 grams/day, well you can do the math.

Additionally, oral HA can help, but also more expensive.  

I get the annual knee injections, and this helps tremendously!  This is the liquid version of the oral HA.


----------

